# Menu Option missing



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

Just had my software updated to version 0880 and still not got the option to set 'arrival Notification' in navigation settings. i would love to have this option for my POI's or any other for that matter. See images : -


























Does anyone have this menu option and if so what is your version of software, year of car and country. I am UK based with a 2016 MK3 TT roadster

Help!

Gazbo


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been trying to find out if I can get the arrival notifications too. Neither Audi UK or the dealership have managed to give a definitive yes or no. The dealership plan to try a software update at the end of May using part number 4M0906961AB but they've no idea if it will "fix" it so I may just not have them bother in case it bricks the system.

This is from a car that does have the option. I hope it helps.

Model year: 2017 (UK)
Description:
TTC qu2.0 I4169 DSG
Dash Panel Insert 8S0920790B H39 SW0290 PRODUCTION DATE 16.09.2016


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for your response - I will discuss the issue further with Audi referring to the part nos you have supplied - would also be useful if you could obtain the software versions if possible

Gazbo


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Seems to be working for me. 2017 TTS Roadster,built end of February and delivered end of March.






























































Having the notification pop-up right over the POI you're being alerted to isn't the best. But I suppose it's better than no audible warning. Need to work on getting this to work for imported POI. Haven't had time to look at that yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have a read thru this lengthy but useful thread which discusses what you can do and why some owners don't have the menu options.
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1257097&hilit=POI


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

pcbbc

unable to pm you - thanks I will discuss with dealer and let you know how i get on

Garryts


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

garryts said:


> unable to pm you - thanks I will discuss with dealer and let you know how i get on


No need for thanks, but thanks!
Hope you manage to get this sorted.
Get your post count up, and you'll soon have access to the PM system - really it should at least let new members reply even if not yet "authenticated"!


----------



## garryts (Jun 21, 2016)

Discussed with Audi Leeds - no joy :x

There response is if the option wasn't on the car when i bought it they will not enable it - apparently that comes from the factory !

Does anyone know if this option can be enabled with VCDS coding or OBDeleven?

Gazbo


----------



## mercklingd (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello

I have an TT MK3 and the menu "arrival notifications" is not displayed, MY MMI is version 0413
Can you help to get the menu arrival notifications displayed ?


----------

